# insulating low pitch attic



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You would be better with a rigid foam layer that could double as your vent chute and adjust your depth as needed as you go up. 

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-crash-course-in-roof-venting/view


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, WoW. It looks like I have a little reading to do.


----------

